# Reynolds MTN-C Carbon Wheel Review



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

http://farnorthracing.com/cycling/mtb_reynoldsmtnc_review.html

Half done, because it's too snowy here to get a good ride in and test them just yet.

But they mount up really nice....

DG


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

NICE NICE NICE !!!! wish you could see the carbon thru them.....


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

Took the bike (and new wheels) out to Joyride 150 last night.

Holy crap did they make a difference in acceleration. The bike just scoots.

DG


----------



## the mayor (Nov 18, 2004)

qkenuf4u said:


> NICE NICE NICE !!!! wish you could see the carbon thru them.....


???/ You can see the carbon....it's unidirectional.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

Wow these are quite the bargain at $800-ish for a carbon clincher wheel set.


----------



## qkenuf4u (Jan 24, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> Wow these are quite the bargain at $800-ish for a carbon clincher wheel set.


even cheaper... :thumbsup:  
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...&utm_medium=Google+Base&utm_campaign=Datafeed


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like they are all gone from Jenson.

The price at CC is a little bit more than what Jenson was charging - but still 50% off MSRP. Gives you an idea of what the markup is.

I'm not a small dude. I was ~213 lbs at the end of the summer, and I'm... somewhat north of that right now, due to lots of holiday food and little to no holiday cardio. After 4 hours of thrashing the XC loop at Joyride (think Rays but in Toronto) the wheels were still straight and no spokes were loose. 

The loss of weight made a huge difference to how the bike handles, but it's tough to give a full evaluation at this point. It was my first time to Joyride, my comfort level was being pushed in a lot of different ways, and I've been off the bike for a couple of months, so I don't have a good baseline. To get a decent opinion I'm going to have to hit Black Oak in the spring and see where my time trial lap time goes. That's a trail I know intimately and can really hammer on.

But the increase in acceleration was immediately obvious. It took far less effort coming out of corners to get the bike up to speed. It seemed like two quick kicks and you were going stupid fast.

DG


----------



## Visceral (Jan 18, 2011)

Shame they dont make them in 29". I love Reynolds wheels.


----------



## mtbnozpikr (Sep 1, 2008)

qkenuf4u said:


> even cheaper... :thumbsup:
> http://www.competitivecyclist.com/p...&utm_medium=Google+Base&utm_campaign=Datafeed


They had them on chainlove this morning for something like $530.


----------



## Stevie6613 (Feb 2, 2011)

Woohoo! Just got these wheels shipped in last month and I can say they perform very well in absorbing vibration. Got mine from Jenson USA but I noticed that Competivecyclist offers cheaper shipping rates to Singapore:madman:

Nonetheless, I am very happy with these wheel as the bling factor alone justifies buying them


----------



## sevencycle (Jun 25, 2008)

They may ride nice and look blingy but at a true 1500g they dont belong in weight weenie forum


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

I have five rides on them and have broke 5 spokes. 3 on the last ride.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

saviour machine said:


> I have five rides on them and have broke 5 spokes. 3 on the last ride.


On the plus side, that means at least 2 rides with no broken spokes. :thumbsup:


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

No breakage here - and I am not a light dude.

DG


----------



## danridesbikes (Sep 10, 2009)

Stevie6613 said:


> Woohoo! Just got these wheels shipped in last month and I can say they perform very well in absorbing vibration. Got mine from Jenson USA but I noticed that Competivecyclist offers cheaper shipping rates to Singapore:madman:
> 
> Nonetheless, I am very happy with these wheel as the bling factor alone justifies buying them


thats one confused bike


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

I had a set once. They were unbelievably stiff, both laterally and vertically. I could really hold a line w/ them. The only thing I didn't like was the relatively narrow inner width of the rims. I believe it was a little shy of 17mm.

My set lasted over a year with no broken spokes. I even sent the chain into the spokes on one of my first rides due to a bent derailleur hanger. And since most spokes break due to fatigue failure, and b/c this carbon rims bend less, inducing less of a fatigue cycle, broken spokes sound more like a spoke manufacturing issue.

I agree that 6 bills is a good deal for this wheelset.


----------



## saviour machine (Oct 20, 2004)

rockyuphill said:


> On the plus side, that means at least 2 rides with no broken spokes. :thumbsup:


LOL!!! I sent the wheel back to reynolds to have it rebuilt. The front has been fine It's the back that's killing me.


----------



## Evan55 (Jul 23, 2009)

danridesbikes said:


> thats one confused bike


lol!
I was thinking the same thing


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

Stevie6613 said:


>


is that a mtb?


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been back to Joyride a few more times and have been hammering the hell out of these wheels. No problems to report - the wheels are still straight, no spokes are loose or broken.

The valve stem extensions, though, are starting to piss me off. I'm going to have to invest in some long stem tubes.

DG


----------



## diver160651 (Jun 18, 2007)

Lunarlight Presta 48mm work http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1034712_-1___

I have been running them for a couple of years. I have one explode... but Reylonds was amazing they rebuilt it with my power tap at no charge FAST!!!! I find them to be stiff laterally and more compliant vertically than a equally stiff aluminum rim. On the down side they are very narrow, and burp supper easy even with Stan's rim (rubber) strips. The bead hooks on my Enve/Edge hoops hold tires on better. With the Reylonds I have gone back to running tubes (Lunarlights)

BTW 2011 Reynolds are no longer "areo" in shape. From what I have heard the bead hook may have been improved!



RecceDG said:


> I've been back to Joyride a few more times and have been hammering the hell out of these wheels. No problems to report - the wheels are still straight, no spokes are loose or broken.
> 
> The valve stem extensions, though, are starting to piss me off. I'm going to have to invest in some long stem tubes.
> 
> DG


----------



## RecceDG (Sep 4, 2010)

A few more rides at Joyride, including some jumping, no issues.

Weather finally got decent enough to go outside yesterday. Clipped a stick that got sucked up into the RD. Bent the hanger and snapped a spoke. No damage to wheel and it stayed straight, but I limped home to play it safe.

The spokes are really light guage. They seem OK for loads but they aren't woodchippers like my other wheels' spokes were.

If this persists I may go to a heavier gauge spoke on the rear. At least they use a standard spoke so that's an option.

DG


----------



## Stevie6613 (Feb 2, 2011)

RecceDG said:


> I've been back to Joyride a few more times and have been hammering the hell out of these wheels. No problems to report - the wheels are still straight, no spokes are loose or broken.
> 
> The valve stem extensions, though, are starting to piss me off. I'm going to have to invest in some long stem tubes.
> 
> DG


RecceDG, you may wannna try using Plumber's tape to seal the gaps of the badly designed valve extensions provided by Reynolds.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

danridesbikes said:


> thats one confused bike


Why? Everything about the build seems targeted at the same use. Being fast on pavement but with good handling, ie commuting.
rigid carbon frame
rigid carbon fork
single BIG chainring
narrow slick tires
headlight


----------



## Stevie6613 (Feb 2, 2011)

Plus also an Airhorn to let those cabbies abd buses know that I am around:thumbsup:



Lelandjt said:


> Why? Everything about the build seems targeted at the same use. Being fast on pavement but with good handling, ie commuting.
> rigid carbon frame
> rigid carbon fork
> single BIG chainring
> ...


----------

